# Anyone have Prasad's syndrome?



## Hope1

Both my daughter & I had tumors inside of the left side of our thyroid. They were removed and now we are in a Hypothyroid state. I am on medication, but my daughter has yet to be put on medication. She is swinging between Hyper - Hypo. Before the surgery she was experiencing memory loss, some bouts of mania, weight gain. Which would last a couple months then go away and then be normal for about 2-3 years. Now she is experiencing this again, but more often. Seems like the doctors just want to push her right into a mental disorder diagnosis. I want all this looked at first and found this Prasad's syndrome. Can you suggest a good doctor in Phoenix Arizona that may take this more seriously?


----------



## Andros

Hope1 said:


> Both my daughter & I had tumors inside of the left side of our thyroid. They were removed and now we are in a Hypothyroid state. I am on medication, but my daughter has yet to be put on medication. She is swinging between Hyper - Hypo. Before the surgery she was experiencing memory loss, some bouts of mania, weight gain. Which would last a couple months then go away and then be normal for about 2-3 years. Now she is experiencing this again, but more often. Seems like the doctors just want to push her right into a mental disorder diagnosis. I want all this looked at first and found this Prasad's syndrome. Can you suggest a good doctor in Phoenix Arizona that may take this more seriously?


Absolutely........................thyroid disease if not treated properly (meaning getting the patient to the euthyroid state i.e. normal) can present as a myriad of mental problems most notably bipolar (mania.)

Here is a reference....
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

The person who would be best equipped to sort this out would be in fact a psychiatrist. A psychiatrist has 7 years plus of training; the first years being medical school. They "know" about thyroid; believe me they sure do.

Hope this helps and welcome!


----------

